# erfahrungen mit der Daiwa Windcast BR 5500 LDA



## spacecarp (12. Juni 2013)

hallo, ich habe mir jetzt einen doppelpack dieser Rolle geleistet. Kosten je 145€.
Hat schon jemand von euch damit erfahrungen sammeln können.
Der eindruck als ich sie in der hand hielt war schon der hammer für diesen preis.


----------



## rainerle (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit der Daiwa Windcast BR 5500 LDA*

.....und was wäre Deine Konsequenz, wenn die Erfahrungen Dritter mit diesen Rollen negativ wären? 

Oder anders gefragt: wo liegt da der Sinn, zuerst zu kaufen und dann um Erfahrungswerte anderer bitten. Normalerweise sollte das genau anders herum sein. Erstmal hören, was die Gemeinde so sagt, dann abwägen und dann kaufen oder es bleiben lassen.

Oder wolltest Du uns einfach mal mitteilen, was Du Dir für tolle Rollen gekauft hast?


----------



## spacecarp (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit der Daiwa Windcast BR 5500 LDA*

Nö, sind ja keine 13kzillionen € Rollen, wollt nur mal nen feedback ob mich mein Eindruck täuscht, und bisher sind sie nur zurückgelegt und angezahlt.


----------



## rainerle (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit der Daiwa Windcast BR 5500 LDA*

....ok, ich nehme zur Kenntnis, dass Du Dir Rollen für 145,00 Euro nach einer Anzahlung zurücklegen lässt. Gratulation / Glückwunsch / Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Stefff (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit der Daiwa Windcast BR 5500 LDA*

Servus,
macht doch nichts, soll jeder so halten wie er will.
Die einen machens vor, die anderen nach dem Kauf.

Nichts desto trotz würd mich das auch interessieren.
Haut ruhig mal eure Erfahrungen rein, denn mein Spezl will sich die auch evtl. zulegen. Dann kann ich ihm diesbezüglich vielleicht weiterhelfen!!

Also bitte, wer Erfahrung mit den Windcast`s hat, nur raus damit!

Grüße


----------



## Schneidi (12. Juni 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit der Daiwa Windcast BR 5500 LDA*



Stefff schrieb:


> Also bitte, wer Erfahrung mit den Windcast`s hat, nur raus damit!
> 
> Grüße



nur mit der windcast z. hab die seit 2 jahren und bin wirklich zufrieden. natürlich kein so ein robuster bulle wie eine big baitrunner loncast oder so aber dafür "feinfühliger" und sehr geschmeidig im lauf.


----------



## Carras (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit der Daiwa Windcast BR 5500 LDA*

Moin,

mein Bruder hat die Windcast BR 4500 seit einigen Wochen im Einsatz und konnte damit auch schon ein paar Fische an Land "kurbeln".

Bislang, alles einwandfrei, ohne irgendwelche Macken.


Gruß


----------



## spacecarp (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: erfahrungen mit der Daiwa Windcast BR 5500 LDA*

Habe mich gestern entschlossen und gekauft. Heute Nacht gleich getestet.

3 Graser zwischen 15 und 20 Kg haben sie ausgehalten und einfach nur Makellos abgebremst. Die Wurfeigenschaften sind einfach nur der Hammer und der BR funktioniert tadellos und ist praktisch stufenlos regelbar. Schnurfangbügel und Gehäuse machen einen wirklich soliden Eindruck und die Kopfbremse arbeitet absolut ruckelfrei.

Fazit, schon nach dem ersten einsatz denke ich sagen zu können, dass das eine Rolle ist die mit doppelt so teuren mithalten kann.

Einziges Manko aber Karpfenanglern bekannt und irgendwo auch sinn der Rolle.

für die Größe der Rolle (halt irgendwo doch keine Big Pit) geht eine Füllung schnur schon echt ins geld bei einer Fassung von 670m 0.30er mono.

Wenn schon niemand anders ne Bewertung parat hat 

p.s. keine richtige Big pit bezieht sich auf die doch recht handliche Größe in relation zur schnurfassung, sollte sie die rubustheit einer noch größeren Rolle beweisen, ist das Preis/Leistungsverhältis einfach unschlagbar


----------



## tino2017 (6. Februar 2017)

*AW: erfahrungen mit der Daiwa Windcast BR 5500 LDA*

Hi spacecarp,

ich überlege gerade mir diese Rolle im Doppelpack zu holen.
Könntest Du etwas über deine Erfahrungen mit der Rolle berichten?

Danke


----------

